# Series 2 with wireless for the cost of shipping



## atworkforu (Aug 14, 2011)

Series 2 Tivo worked the last time it was on can be yours with a wireless adapter for the cost of shipping.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

for wireless and tivo


----------

